# 101 Uses For A Pocket Watch - Timelock ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Anybody seen/used this rather unusual device ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-EUREKA-TIME-RECORDER-POCKET-WATCH-TIME-LOCK-for-Repair-3-PICS-/290890056196?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item43ba660204#ht_196wt_1255


----------

